# How many lifetime miles for Nissan Sentra?



## HenryR (Sep 12, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a new 2010 Nissan Sentra 2.0 S with Automatic Transmission. I was wondering how many miles Sentras usually get if they are serviced regularly. I heard Honda Civics usually get 200,000 miles. (Is that true?). I am wondering how many miles the Sentra car I buy would get. How many miles do Sentras usually get?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Any car will last as long as it is structurally sound and has someone willing to make repairs as things fail. Are there Sentras with over 200,000 miles on them? Yes. I've worked on Nissans, including Sentras, with over 300,000 miles on them. But I've also worked on other makes that have had 200,000 or 300,000 miles on them, including GM's, Toyotas and Fords. So, the only way I can answer your question is to say that the 2010 Sentra you may buy has the potential of lasting over 200,000 miles.


----------



## HenryR (Sep 12, 2010)

*How many miles for typical Nissan to last?*

What your saying is probably true. But there may be a difference between car models on the average. For example, let's say hypothetically, that half the Honda Civics last 200,000 miles, (I am just making this up), and only ten percent of Nissan Sentras do, (again just making this up). That makes a big difference to a car buyer. I know there are always exceptions, but what is typical lifetime miles for a Sentra, and what is typical lifetime miles for a Civic. Assume they are serviced regularly. If the typical Civic only lasts 10 or 15 thousand miles more than the Sentra, that is not a big deal. But if the typical Civic lasts 200,000 miles and the typical Sentra lasts 120,000 miles, a difference of 80,000 miles, then that is important to me. Does anyone have any educated guesses as to typical lifetime miles for these cars?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's like asking how long will a person live if he doesn't smoke? There is no answer; the question is pointless. There are too many variables that affect the question, from driving styles to driving environments to ways people maintain their cars. Sentras, in general, have always been a very reliable car. If you take care of them, they take care of you! I've seen plenty last over 200,000 miles, but obviously they are much older and differant models than your 2010. Of the current Sentra model or of the current Honda Civic model, I haven't seen any over 200,000 miles because they simply aren't that old yet to have many with that many miles! Time will tell. That's about the best answer I can give you.


----------

